# Lets see you Golden Christmas Photos... [Post Here]



## soxOZ

...

It's the Christmas Month... Again... So an early *Merry Christmas *to Everyone, 2 & 4 legged..!!!. 

And lets see all your Christmas Photos of your beautiful Golden's... :wave:

1... Mattie...









#2... Mattie...










Remember....
:worthless
So please post all you Christmas Photos...


----------



## soxOZ

Gee, no one got any photos of their pooches or anything Christmas..!!!. .. ... ...

Anyway a couple more of ours...

#2... Maccers...









#3.. Maesie...


----------



## Megora

Give us another month.  We had 60 degrees out there today, so not feeling very Christmassy yet.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Megora said:


> Give us another month.  We had 60 degrees out there today, so not feeling very Christmassy yet.


Same here- kinda hard to get into Christmas clothes when it's closing in on 85 outside! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

Merry Christmas!!! 
We had a little snow on Friday but it has melted by now. 
Here is my attempt to get chloe to wear the santa hat... didnt go so well


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Here's one of Riley.


----------



## mag&bays mom

We were in the 70's today here on the NC coast. Surprisingly enough though, it feels like Christmas to me =)

Here is a shot of my Maggie while we were decorating our tree this year.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

My handsome Vinnie 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry

Here's Tucker from last year ~ I'm just putting up this year's tree.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

MelMcGarry said:


> Here's Tucker from last year ~ I'm just putting up this year's tree.


A Quick White Balance adjustment.


----------



## kwhit

Okay...here's a few from over the years...

The first two are out takes from 2010, (my sig picture). One had the Beggin' Strip I was using to bribe them and Lucy was trying to take her hat off :doh: and the other one, well her tongue was out. :uhoh: Plus, they were both blurry...

The ones with the antlers were last year and they just didn't come out very good. Lucy was growling at me the whole time and afterwards, she tore apart her antlers. Brat...

The last one was Chance's first Christmas with us, (2005). He was not thrilled with the hat...


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley's pic from last Christmas.


----------



## goldensmum

This is one from last year


----------



## Otter

Great thread and great pictures as always Wally.

I don't have any pictures yet from this year, but here are a couple from recent years.

Nellie (R.I.P) last year hard at work









Barkley last year









Barkley in 2010


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Here's one of Elle


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Here are few of ours Wally....


Woody's first Christmas in his new forever home 


P1000342 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Some of our favorite ornaments...

Christmas Tree


P1000409 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Spider Web


P1000352 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

French Horn


P1000351 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Angel 


P1000348 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Owl


P1000347 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Cat


P1000345 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!​
Pete


----------



## Goldenmomma

Love everyone's pictures. I'll have to take some soon and agree that 70 degree weather doesn't seem like Christmas. Goldens are waiting for the snow and Santa.


----------



## rob1

Hee- I love these. They all look so happy!

Just got done ordering Lucky's Christmas pictures. Here's his solo shot with Santa!


----------



## Neeko13

Gotta get my pics off my camera, but here's pic of Molson & Neeko with Santa...they were soooo good!!!!:smooch:


----------



## Ivyacres

*Christmas 2011*

Here's a couple of Honey taken last year (6 weeks after her OCD surgery).
She was determined NOT to smile if she couldn't play with the tree and all the toys on it.
The second one is from our 2011 Christmas card.


----------



## soxOZ

Oh WOW..!!!. I'm loving :heartbeat these Christmas photos, they're all beautiful.... :--heart:
Please keep them coming... ... I'm sure that I'm not the only one wanting to see more... :wave:


----------



## JaimeNTJ

Nash666 said:


> Gotta get my pics off my camera, but here's pic of Molson & Neeko with Santa...they were soooo good!!!!:smooch:
> View attachment 122541


The pups look so perfect!! Santa, geeez... Could he not crack a smile? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldhaven

Took the pups to see Santa a couple of weeks ago and finally just got my tree up to take their photos this year. They were much better behaved when we went to see Santa than when I was trying to take the photos under the tree. 
In the last photo, Allie was letting me know that she was done.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

What incredible pictures you have already posted. Here is the photo we will be using for our Christmas pictures this year. At a year old Tayla just won't sit still nor will she wear a hat or other cute Christmas item and not try to eat it.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

Kendall sends "Holiday Greetings" from his visit with Santa.


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of my Rainbow Bridge Kids, Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

My friend took this one last week of my handsome little Santa. :wave:


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I love this time of year!!

Here are the girls Summer (AKA sum sums) and Marigold (AKA Mariboo)


----------



## Makomom

Mako in santa hat was last year...his first Christmas 2011. The one on the couch was also last year. He hasn't changed that sulking look as you can see this is this years picture!


----------



## mooselips

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## Mom of Maizie

*Maizie's Christmas*


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo and Santa this year. The photographer wasn't that good but it was a fun experience.


----------



## goldy1

We're still waiting for snow so in the interim, Chance indulged me by wearing a Santa hat.


----------



## xoerika620xo

These pictures are so sweet.ill be taking ours this week hopefully I can get this rascal to stay still


----------



## goldilover2650

Trying to get two goldens to keep on antlers AND sit still....yeah right!!! The best I could do was get them in front of the tree









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody's Christmas
Snowflake Lights - 2012
Santa Hat - 2004


----------



## Raine

Raine and Finn wishing for lots of treats this year


----------



## njoyqd

Merry Christmas from Phoebe ? 6 weeks post THR!
Thank you GRF!


----------



## debra1704

First dog ever I've allowed on the furniture. Who could resist?


----------



## soxOZ

These are just great, making me want to go out and try a few more Xmas photos...
Please keep them coming as they are all just beautiful..!!!. :wave:...


----------



## Ivyacres

This is one of the first threads I read every day. Love all the pics. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## goldensrbest

These are in my avatar,and signature.


----------



## TXGolden

Here is Remington in front of our tree. He is still working on his "down, stay", so I was pretty pleased he was still long enough to get this picture.


----------



## *Laura*

What fabulous pictures!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

*Humbug............*

I tried, everybody has great pics but no luck at my home!


----------



## goldensrbest

I like it, it shows personality.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Bob Dylan said:


> I tried, everybody has great pics but no luck at my home!


I love that shot. Looks like "Really, a fat man in a suit comes down the chimney. I don't think so."


----------



## gomez1856

Tigo wishes you all a wonderful holiday


----------



## LibertyME

Tracer! Such a goof! 
I love the way the elastic squishes up his face....makes him even more smushy-sweet!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here's a Christmas Woo!!


----------



## maggie1951

This was my Naughty Charlie girl favorite time of the year she loved Christmas she will be at the bridge this year 

And i love the ones of Charlie looking under the tree 

Daisy and Blarney like Christmas but not as much as Charlie did.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Here is Barley being very confused as to why this is on his head and he has to sit still


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

Georgia underneath our tree


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

delete due to error


----------



## KatieandAngie

Chance and Angie from last year or the year before. Chance doesn't really mind the costumes, Angie... not so much.


----------



## kwhit

I know this isn't a Golden, but thought it was too cute not to share. This is Phineas, (a Dane from my other board), whispering his list to Santa:


----------



## GoldenMum

Well I could only get three to stay under the tree with one set of hands! I'll try again when I have another set of hands!


----------



## Hunter'sMom

We haven't done this year's Christmas photos yet, but here is a gem from last year... Puppy Jackson caroling in front of the tree


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*

Wow!!

I really love all these pics of the dogs and your Christmas decorations!!
Keep them coming!!


----------



## mylissyk

KatieandAngie said:


> Chance and Angie from last year or the year before. Chance doesn't really mind the costumes, Angie... not so much.


What are they standing in?


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's not a Golden but he wanted to stop by and say Seasons Greetings. The next time his Golden cousins visit we'll get a picture of the whole gang


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Me , Jess and the Christmas tree


----------



## Oscar's Mom

Merry Christmas from Oscar! I need to somehow morph these two pics into one...his facial expression from the dimly lit pic and the color from the one taken with the flash!


----------



## 2golddogs

Merry Christmas from Santa Cooper








and Santa Jackson


----------



## Kelly_NC

This was his Instagram: 
"Hey you...slip 2 treats and a tennis ball into this sack and I will make sure you get put on the "Nice" list. --I got a guy."

Merry Christmas!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Here's Maggie from last year:










The thought bubble says "This humiliates us both."


----------



## Bob Dylan

LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!


----------



## tobysmommy

Bob Dylan said:


> LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!


Me too! Great shot!
"FA-LA-LA-LA-LAA, LA-LAA-LAA-LAAAAAA!!!"


----------



## maggie1951

tobysmommy said:


> Me too! Great shot!
> "FA-LA-LA-LA-LAA, LA-LAA-LAA-LAAAAAA!!!"


Me as well


----------



## Finn's Fan

*A variety of my dogs at Christmas, but a little torture thrown in*































































Happy, and some not so happy, Christmas dogs!


----------



## rik6230

Great pictures. 

a Photoshop animation. (I hope it workes


----------



## Castaway

We haven't had time to take pictures this year... but here's my Christmas card from last year.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

This will be Fin's 3rd Christmas, and we still have not spent Christmas day with him! We leave with my parents and fly to the East Coast to be with my husband's family.

Doesn't stop us with pictures though.....!

First Christmas with Fin, and in our new house.....unpainted walls!









Keeping track of the cards....









Minty fresh









Chocolate not for dogs!










2011....
More couch time, white pine on the hutch!









And for 2012!!









Handsome boy he is...


----------



## Golden Oliver

Photos of Oliver last year and this year. He didn't mind the hat so much this time compared to last year!


----------



## Bentleysmom

The best I could get out of him today.

After digging many holes, he had a bath...










After I dried him I made him wear his Christmas tie. You can see how thrilled he is...










Hopefully next year I can put up the big tree. This year I don't dare.
This is Ky's love-seat so we had to take the pic while she was outside LOL


----------



## DieselDog

Ellejee said:


> Here's one of Elle


I love this picture! It made me laugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog

It's not a super great picture and Diesel has a little bed head but.... Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Golden Oliver

Bentleysmom said:


> After I dried him I made him wear his Christmas tie. You can see how thrilled he is...


 
I love his tie! I need to get my boy a tie now


----------



## soxOZ

Wow.!!! Just loving these, keep them coming as I'm sure that there are plenty more. ... :wave:


----------



## MercyMom

Photobucket is not the most user friendly, but here is Mercy's touched up Christmas picture!


----------



## mylissyk

Merry Christmas from Lilah, Robbie & Cheyenne


----------



## solinvictus

A few Christmas pictures.


----------



## Nazzers

Tree up , way up !  and jingle bells on !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

*Max plus Golden ornament*

Here is one of Max in front of our tree, and a photo of my favorite ornament.


----------



## DogsRule1234567

I love all of these!


----------



## Zuca's mom

*Let's see you Golden Christmas Photos*

Here is the best picture we could get. I'm hoping her Leave it will be better next year. lol


----------



## Laurie

Here are my guys' pics....neither of them look too impressed. 

Austin - Lincoln - Lexx. The one of Reno is from last year.


----------



## Brewer24

Merry christmas from brewer









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rastafford0420

We got him to stop eating the pine needles and focus for about 30 seconds :doh:


----------



## GuliblGuy

Haha I saw this on Facebook right now and just had to share it


----------



## MikaTallulah

Whoever recieves my Card from the Exchange is free to and encouraged to post my card of the Pups


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I love seeing everyone's Christmas photos. They are all so very special, keep them coming.

Here's my favorites of my Bridge Boy "Rhett"....I love you and miss you Baby Dog...Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## tobysmommy

Having only gotten home a couple of weeks ago, things have been hectic and I have yet to take a photo of Toby under the tree. Maybe tomorrow...
Meanwhile, here is a shot of him in plenty of snow up near the Athabasca Glacier last month, with a little Photoshop help. Happy Holidays, friends!


----------



## Hearts of Gold

A few shots in front of the tree.

#1










#2










#3










#4


----------



## Claire's Friend

Finally got the tree up


----------



## Jacques2000

here's the only one I have at the moment I tried to get him to wear the hat but it just ended up in his mouth.:doh: I did get him to wear the tie though.


----------



## Megora

*Bertie's First Christmas!*

I think we are close enough.... :wavey:























































And before anyone asks - YES - it was like pulling teeth making that puppy sit still with his brother. His "wait" and "stay" training better be in place before his NEXT Christmas!  

There were plenty of pictures which looked like this:










Imagine Bertie saying "I'm outta here" and Jacks sighfully telling his little bro that the longer the picture session took the longer it'd take to get the TREATS!


----------



## Loisiana

Not-so-jolly SantaBel and her merry little helpers


----------



## goldilover2650

Love all the pics!!! Keep them coming!!! 

So I tried again with my girls...managed to get one of the two to sit still with a hat ....









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## Wendy427

This thread is wonderful! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Mbottema

Not the best photo, but this is our card for the year. Happy Holidays Everyone and thank you for your help, advice and kindness.










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalavender

*Merry Christmas!*

Doesn't mind the tree, however he loved the tree skirt so much we had to hide it. Happy Holidays to all from Rickard. Everyones pics are great!


----------



## Hudson

What beautiful golden Christmas photos


----------



## Capt Jack

A little late but Merry Christmas from Capt Jack & Sweetie:wave:


----------



## quilter




----------



## leesooim

This is a bit late, but still wanted to say Merry Christmas, from Sasha! We couldn't get her to pose in front of the tree to save our lives, but sitting quietly in one of our laps enabled me to snap a quick photo  Also wanted to share one of her during her first snow! :wave:


----------



## Ithaca

Here is my Poppy girl in the stars!


----------



## Lab4477

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Hearts of Gold said:


> I really enjoy this thread.


Incredible photo! 

Do you mind sharing the photo technicals? I'm new to photography and have Sony A55 and playing with a 50mm f1.4 Minolta lens. With that said, can I achieve the level of photo? I've got some great picture, but not portrait quality with low light, like you have here. A tripod will be my next investment to help get to the next level. 

Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Here are Penny and Luna:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Just foind this thread. Here are my 3 girls from this year's Christmas card.


----------



## Almighty Zeus




----------



## kwhit

We celebrated Christmas yesterday with everyone. Here's my daughter and Chance, (Lucy was sleeping under her blanket, she wouldn't get up to take the picture with them...):


----------



## naobi1

Great shots!!


----------



## soxOZ

Just want to say a *BIG Thank You* to all who have posted photos of their precious _*Christmas Golden's*_ to make this thread as great as it was... 
Well I have to say that the photos in this thread have been superb and have brought a huge smile to my face and obviously to many other who have looked at it... :dblthumb2 
Again, Thank You and hope all have a *Happy New Year*...!!!. :wave:


----------



## Capt Jack

*Sorry so late*

We had a lot going on this year so Christmas was a bit mixed up.Finally got around to pics last night & wanted to share.:wavey:


----------



## KatieandAngie

mylissyk said:


> What are they standing in?


Hi Missy,

Sorry, I forgot to subscribe to this thread and never saw your post, wasn't ignoring you.

They're standing in ice plant. It's an invasive species that is everywhere on the central coast. Angie loves to roll in it though... 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## MikaTallulah

A1Malinos posted my card for me on a other thread 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lidays-mikatallulah-furbutts.html#post1876935

If anyone knows how to move the actual pic to here they are more than welcome to do it!


----------



## KatieandAngie

MikaTallulah said:


> A1Malinos posted my card for me on a other thread
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lidays-mikatallulah-furbutts.html#post1876935
> 
> If anyone knows how to move the actual pic to here they are more than welcome to do it!



Here you go.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Riley


----------



## MyLady Heidi

Here are my puppies first Christmas pictures.


----------



## Otter

Great pictures MyLady. Especially like the first two.


----------

